# Made Curcumin, Resveratrol, reduced glutathione injects



## 1bigdog

So after a good amount of research, I came to rather simple conclusion of getting these into solution. I successfully made curcumin 100mg/ml, resv 100mg/ml, and the red. glutathione at 100mg/ml. I know I was interested in how to do this but all it took was finding the right solvent. For the res and glut I put them into water solution with PEG 400. The curcumin looks great and I used polysorbate 80 to put into solution. The curcumin looks such a gnarly color its so cool. 
    Right after taking the res at just 10mg to start real slow, I already noticed more pronounced veins and harder nips lol. Im pretty stoked.


----------



## 1bigdog

endurance was insane today in the gym. And i was training fasted. Cardio ability immediately improved I notice. Did 20mg res today no pip.


----------



## 1bigdog

so back to the drawing board with the curc and glut. Not going to bother with the glut though since resveratrol will raise it. The curc and glut both crashed after 3 days. The resveratrol however is g2g so that is good. Any feedback is welcomed. I wanted to post this up so everyone else can use it if they like.


----------



## Akamai

///

Ak


----------



## 1bigdog

Thanks for your comment! So I totally know he does offer them but I have had no luck getting a list from him for those products. So I'm still trying. 
    I believe perhaps I did not heat the curcumin solution hot enough to actually increase the solubility more. This time worked much better, so we will see if it stays in solution. Im most interested in the curc and res. So far res is good. Just need the curc. This time did the curc in peg 400 and much higher heat and its looking better than last solution. Time will tell.


----------



## 1bigdog

just an update on curc water. It is painless and still holding clear solution perfect for right now. Effects of res and curc are obvious in the mirror. Great vascularity increase so far. Im quite excited and pleased to say the least.


----------



## micro2000

Any updates on these?  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya both are good to go. Combine res and curc in same pin 1 ml of each and no pain 
Results are obvious so far. Weight loss with res is incredible honestly. I've gone off my diet pretty severely and I haven't gained anything when normally I would be gaining back fat quickly. Stuff is real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

That's at 350 res/week and 300 curc/week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Really guys I can't believe it but curc water hasn't changed one bit and injection pain has only gone down to now zero. Hit 350 res 2nd week and got runny nose but nothing else and now it's gone. Now that injection pain is none I will increase curc dosage slowly. My curcumin is not suspension it's solution. I'm surprised because of what I have heard that lk3 is supposedly doing. Like the one rumor of spinning for 24 hours at high rpm's. My curc was spun for 45 mins approx. that's all it took. Mainly the heat was the real trick along with the peg400. Let me know if any are interested in how to mix it up and I can post up how I did it. It's pretty simple with using a hot plate stirrer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

I'd love to hear the process. There is a paper on using peg and cremophor to make 100mg/ml curcumin solutions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

ok so really it is quite simple. Methods are the same for res and curc.
So all you need is normal home brew gear plus a magnetic stirrer hot plate. 
Start off by measuring powder in beaker to make 100 mg/ml solution. Add magnetic stirrer bar to beaker and place beaker on hot plate. This is when I turn on the heat. I don't know exactly what degrees, but it does need to steam a little to know you're at the high enough temp. So now the heat is barely on and going to be hot by the time my solvents are in, and I begin to add solvents. I use bb at 15% just to help a little but its possible its not necessary, but I do use it. Then add BA at 1.5%. Then comes the PEG400 and water. Now is where you want to crank up the heat so that it increases peg ability to dissolve the curc into solution. Use 50-55% water and 45-50% peg400 in place of where you would use oil in a regular homebrew. So like basskiller's calulator you can use and where it says oil that you need, that is where you would use that percentage ratio to make that volume needed. first you are slowly going to add the peg400 while the stirrer is now on a low/medium level like 200 rpm. Now add the peg400, and increase stirring speed, to the beaker and heat until light vapor rises from beaker, then keep at that heat and stirring at medium level, approx 700 rpm until solution appears to develop, signaled by the liquid not being in suspension but solution. . Now is when you will add the water. This you MUST do very slowly, literally drop by drop or you will brake the emulsion we have created. In the beginning you must go the slowest. This time you must also increase the stirring speed to approx 1000 rpms. Now begin to drop in one drop every other second right into the center of the stirring solution. Seriously this is where it is made or broken literally. If you add water too quick, you will brake the solution and it will separate. As you get furthur along putting more water into the solution, you will be able to slowly add at a faster rate, but be careful because again, it is easy to break. Now once all water is added and it is slowly producing steam (the heat is just past hot enough to produce steam,  due to heat being where it needs to be, this is where i spun at same speed for 45 mins approx, not less tho but its possible you could. Also cover with piece of tinfoil during the 45 mins to reduce evaporation loss, but loosely cover so some can get out. After you add the water it will eventually in like 15 mins or sooner turn into nice deep red solution that is clear you can see right through a vial. Now its done. It cools to thick solution the curcumin, but its just like LK3 has stated. I use a 23g for curc and goes through no prob. 25g is tough tho.
Now the res water you do everything the same except you dont need to spin for as long or use as high of heat.
The only problem you should run into with making these using this method is 1 or two things. 1) heat isn't high enough so therefore peg solvent ability is not increased...This I had happen to me first time i made it, and after reading and applying, it worked. 2) You added the water too quickly, therefore breaking the solution. You will know its broken and no good when you see powder floating in it and not dissolved into clear see through solution.

Any questions let me know!


----------



## Magnus82

Very interesting,  thanks for posting big dog


----------



## 1bigdog

My pleasure. Want to give back to the bros when I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Thanks for the detailed write up.  When you describe the solution as "deep red" is that for the curcumin or res?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Curcumin turns deep red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Like blood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Sterile filtered?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya using .2 Whatman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

So I might consider lowering my res dose from 350 a week to 300 because seriously weight is coming off a little too quick. I've been eating lots of carbs too like sugars and I even stopped taking metformin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedyearround

Thanks for posting the info.  Been wondering about formulations on these compounds for some time now.


----------



## micro2000

Any success on the glutathione?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Glad people are enjoying the info. 
So no I have not tried the glutathione again just because it's not really needed since res will increase it. So I just didn't try again cause I didn't want to have more volume to pin when it's not really necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedyearround

are you able to differentiate the effects of curcumin and res?


----------



## 1bigdog

Yes I am able to differentiate since my curc crashed on the first batch and res has been good to go since start. So veins and endurance were immediately increased and only had res in system. Then week later or so had curc ready and good to go and noticed a conditioned look appear in muscles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedyearround

Man that's awesome.  I've been interested in the antioxidants for a long time.  This might be a winter project.  

What do you think the total time commitment would be to brew 100ml of each using your method?

How is the pip? Any different that what is described in the LK3 threads on PM?


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya I am pretty stoked to get bloodwork done in a week or so and see the benefits there also.

So to brew 100 ml of each would probably take around a solid couple hours, depending on your filtration method...that's including spin time. 

As for pip and results they are all the same as LK3 and his followers have stated. Results are identical. I put res and curc in same pin and no pip. It's pretty awesome that the results are identical to what he and others have gotten. If anything I think its better that my curcumin is solution and not a suspension. No shaking required. 
I am extremely stoked these turned out perfect because LK3 blew me off as a potential customer and lo and behold, that customer he blew off has discovered his supposedly impossible formula that has taken years to perfect "outside of a multi-million dollar facility" haha. Poetic justice in my book.


----------



## micro2000

I know you said the glutathione solution didn't work, but what did you use? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I used peg400 but it crashed a day later. Same method


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodzl

I did glutathione @250mg/ml in homebrew bac water.  All 4 bottles crashed, but after reheating them twice with agitation they held.  Ialso heard glut isn't that effective unless used with vit C.


----------



## micro2000

Any updates? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Stuff is still great. Simply pinning twice per week of same amount and noticing just about the same results. 3 times would be ideal but getting away with simply twice. Also only res without curc in same pin is totally fine also pain wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Bought micronized resveratrol capsules online that had no fillers and prepared a solution using 50:50 PEG 400 and water.  

Heated up 5mL of peg in a water bath and added the powder.  Took no more than 15 minutes to dissole with intermittent shaking.  Heated up 5mL of water and added it slowly to the dissolved peg:res solution with shaking. Added 1% BA and filtered with 0.45 micron syringe filter.  

Just shot 0.5mL and no pain.  Will see if it lumps tomorrow.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Glad to hear someone else is getting the results. 
So I just made some more curc water, this time I made it to 100mg/ml but used less peg400 and more water. This stuff is great so far, painless still and much thinner than before. Pinned using a 27g and 1ml flowed nicely which is a huge improvement from using a 22g with before. The injection dissipates the area it feels like real fast too like water would


----------



## 1bigdog

So confirmed no lumps or pain day after. And I did 1.7 ml with .3 ml cruise dose test so 2ml total in same pin and no pain. Feels like it has already dissipated. I can dig my hand in like a deep tissue massage and no pain. This stuff is suspension/solution though. Much improved from last batch though with being thinner and dissipating so fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Curc is my next project.  The res shots have minor soreness the following day, like a test cyp shot, far less than the knots that Animals shit caused.  

Made a pterostilbene solution but haven't tried it yet.  Want to find a high purity ursolic acid powder and try that. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya I highly recommend the curc. Feel great on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Take a look at Dimethyl Isosorbide.  It's a good solvent, thin, mixes with water  and the research shows it has low cytotoxicity.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Gonna be trying out the DMI for my next batch of curc and resv. Going to be seeing if formula can be improved in any way. Read a few studies and some saying that DMI combined with PEG300 increased the ability to hold higher concentrations per ml of some drugs. Going to be experimenting. Will update how it goes. 
Anyone else brewing up curcumin or resveratrol?


----------



## 1bigdog

So just tested out using less peg400 after doing some research and calculations. So using the online brew calculator, i put in .37 for the BB slot, knowing that would be my PEG400 needed to brew the dose to 100mg/ml. So no BB to clarify. Simply resveratrol, peg400 at 37% concentration, BA at 1.5%, and water for the rest. I made 50 mls to test out the new formula and so I used 19mls peg400 to 25.25 mls of water. So an improvement on the 50/50 ratio of peg/water. It is interesting it is a amber colored solution and i yielded approx 40 mls, so would indicate it is stronger than 100mg/ml and evaporation would explain the loss during heating. Next up is curcumin.


----------



## 1bigdog

so curc required more peg. Dont have the DMI in yet so wont try that for another week or two as it was out of stock from where i ordered. But just did first .2 ml of resveratrol and .2 of curcumin in same pin, went through 27g without heating up, but i will probably when increasing dosage, go down to a 25g. Got the normal effects i got last time right upon pinning. It feels like my heart relaxes a little and i feel slightly calmer. Excited to up the dosage and get this back in the routine!


----------



## 1bigdog

just realized i mis-typed my dosage of first pin of curc and resv. It was .4 ml of each so total of .8 ml. So that would be 40mg curc and 40mg resv.


----------



## 1bigdog

just realized i mis-typed my dosage of first pin of curc and resv. It was .4 ml of each so total of .8 ml. So that would be 40mg curc and 50mg resv. the resveratrol is a suspension and reduced some while heating, so concentration increased from the 100mg/ml intention. That was the same as before, but this time it was a perfect 40ml yield out of 50ml intended according to amount of product used, so mg/ml increased 20.

***late edit after time expired, changed mg/ml to account for reduction of liquid


----------



## micro2000

After reading more on curcumin, I'm not sure that PEG is a suitable solvent due to it's high pH. Curcumin decomposes in higher pH. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I'm testing out dmi possibly soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ

Very good thread, I may have to give this a try for the curc!


----------



## 1bigdog

Today is brew day. Going to be experimenting with solubility and combining DMI, PEG 400, Tween 80. Gonna see whats possible. Looking to hopefully use mostly DMI as its very thin compared to others. If could mainly use DMI, thickness of formula would be greatly improved. Will keep updated.


----------



## 1bigdog

So interestingly, started with the tween 80. Got 3 grams of curc in 10ml's of Tween 80 so far. Heat is very important. Really helps get that last bit of curc to dissolve. So that is interesting because if I add 2 mls of water to that solution, it would be 200mg/ml in tween 80 and water and tween 80 at 67% concentration/ml. Only thing is it is thick for sure. Probably gonna be using a 23g to pin this formula if it gets my approval for use. Right now I am slowly cooling the solution to see if it will crash at room temp and not heated or stirred. 

So this is a good result so far. Because can always dilute it to 100mg/ml or even 150mg/ml and have less Tween 80 per ml.

Will keep updated as brew day unfolds.


----------



## 1bigdog

S


----------



## 1bigdog

damn pressed post when I didnt want to lol.

So back to the drawing board. the tween 80 solution is way too thick. Would work maybe lower concentration, but I really want to get 200mg/ml or higher. So now I just did some DMI in a quick run, so far that is the best one so far. Still have to wait for it to cool and all and see if it will crash, but really got good hopes for this DMI batch, its so thin and actually didnt take as much DMI as i thought.  Next update to come later today in a few hours


----------



## 1bigdog

Dudes! So just waiting on a cool down to test if new DMI batch at 250mg/ml (Chyea!!) will crash or not. DMI used at 68.75% of solution and stuff is nice and thin! rest of solution is powder, BA, and water. Going to let this batch cool to room temp, and if it still looks good Im gonna go for a 150ml batch. Stoked on this dudes I cant believe it. Hope it holds at room temp. If it does Im gonna bust out the bigger batch tonight. Crazy how 3 mls per week could give us 750mg/week lol!


----------



## micro2000

Awesome. Tween may have a use but not in high concentration.  I would be worried about its surfactant properties.  

Where did you purchase your DMI from?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya dmi blew the shit out of tween. Tween was too thick for use and only 200mg/ml 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Got it from herbalhut.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

So made 150ml successfully. Just can't get the damn stuff to filter! I don't know why I've tried switching filters and not even able to get one drop through! Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Might have to try another filter material, like glass or polypropylene.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya that's what I was thinking was a different type of membrane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

hey man guy from PM (we were talking!)

so I sent you a PM over there update this morning, what great timing as I am also independently working on the curc injections.

I made the 50mg/ml oil however what did end up happening is that a lot was filtered out....so in all likelihood I have more like 25mg/ml solution.

If your solution is a dark orange/red and it is not filtering, then what you have is a suspension and not a solution. If it was a solution, then it would filter, as the curcumin can pass through a .2 filter when in solution. Just my thoughts! What typically happens when you have a darker "solution" is it is probably a suspension and you just can't tell. Best to leave it for a few days and watch it settle (not crash because that denotes it was a solution at one point!).

It would filter if it was a solution I think! :lightbulb:

No research suggests curcumin can hold at 200-250mg/ml in ANY solvent (even DMSO which is the universally accepted solvent in clinical animal studies). With pure DMSO it is 65mg/ml MAXIMUM (under ideal temps).

We should shoot for a 50mg/ml solution and take daily shots of .5-1ml imo

I'm curious if you get the solution to filter what the color change will be (denoting a loss in mg/ml)

The fact that filtering 10ml of my 50mg/ml ended up completely clogging the filter means that there is some loss from suspension --> solution

I'll take a pic of the vials though, they are beauties! :headbang:


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

here are the two filtered, baked vials


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

haha sorry for huge file expanding out screen  They kinda remind me of tren (and the old days haha)! Except the curc pumps you up and gives you endurance and pain relief without making you an asshole like tren does


----------



## 1bigdog

It's definitely a solution. There is no reason for the filter to not work unless it's high concentration. I ordered some new filters they will be arriving tomorrow. So will know more tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> here are the two filtered, baked vials





Your curc should look blood red. It's a sign of higher concentration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

1bigdog said:


> Your curc should look blood red. It's a sign of higher concentration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A blood red color is a sign of a high pH solution. Curcumin is more soluble in higher pH but its stability decreases. I chose to discard my PEG400/water solution because of its alkalinity.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

1bigdog said:


> It's definitely a solution. There is no reason for the filter to not work unless it's high concentration. I ordered some new filters they will be arriving tomorrow. So will know more tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried filtering the DMI by itself? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> Have you tried filtering the DMI by itself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





No will try though that's a good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Just pulled the dmi through my filter in a heartbeat lol so it's definitely not filtering because of the concentration of curcumin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> hey man guy from PM (we were talking!)
> 
> 
> 
> so I sent you a PM over there update this morning, what great timing as I am also independently working on the curc injections.
> 
> 
> 
> I made the 50mg/ml oil however what did end up happening is that a lot was filtered out....so in all likelihood I have more like 25mg/ml solution.
> 
> 
> 
> If your solution is a dark orange/red and it is not filtering, then what you have is a suspension and not a solution. If it was a solution, then it would filter, as the curcumin can pass through a .2 filter when in solution. Just my thoughts! What typically happens when you have a darker "solution" is it is probably a suspension and you just can't tell. Best to leave it for a few days and watch it settle (not crash because that denotes it was a solution at one point!).
> 
> 
> 
> It would filter if it was a solution I think! :lightbulb:
> 
> 
> 
> No research suggests curcumin can hold at 200-250mg/ml in ANY solvent (even DMSO which is the universally accepted solvent in clinical animal studies). With pure DMSO it is 65mg/ml MAXIMUM (under ideal temps).
> 
> 
> 
> We should shoot for a 50mg/ml solution and take daily shots of .5-1ml imo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if you get the solution to filter what the color change will be (denoting a loss in mg/ml)
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that filtering 10ml of my 50mg/ml ended up completely clogging the filter means that there is some loss from suspension --> solution
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a pic of the vials though, they are beauties! :headbang:





Dude you are going to want to do better research. Plenty of studies showing over 200mg/ml dissolved in simple mixtures. Even tween 80 I got to hold 200/ml but was just thick as f lol. I'm so stoked to get my high flow rate filters tomorrow and hopefully bang this stuff out and get in a pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Also I should mention that I was able to use 60% dmi in my larger batch that I made yesterday so a bit less than the 68.75% I used in the test batches. So like use the basskilleronline calculator and for bb concentration put .6 and that will be your DMI. I just added more water to make up for the loss in mls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> Dude you are going to want to do better research. Plenty of studies showing over 200mg/ml dissolved in simple mixtures. Even tween 80 I got to hold 200/ml but was just thick as f lol. I'm so stoked to get my high flow rate filters tomorrow and hopefully bang this stuff out and get in a pin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "solution" you have is not filtering because it is not a solution, you have created a suspension. Injecting a suspension from extracted material is extremely dangerous as it can result in a systemic shock in your body as a result of an immune reaction to foreign body. Be careful man!

Please show me the studies where they have SOLUTION of curcumin in 200mg/ml :headbang:

I've used curcumin for awhile and none of it has ever looked "blood red" formulated for injection....not sure what you are doing...also not sure what kind of curcumin you have that is blood red. Pure curcumin is white and 95% curcumin is an orange/yellow.

Once you get the dosage right in the solvent then your solution will filter. You're immediately clogging your filter because you are trying to push a suspension through.


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Also, every day injections are superior to 2-3/week injections from an athlete's perspective


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

curcumin in solution is not "thick as F" as you put it....its as thin as the solvent you use to make the solution.


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

also, one more note, if you plan to inject a suspension with curcumin, by what magic are you hoping it transports into the bloodstream? The solvent that you DISSOLVE the curcumin in is the vehicle that transports the curcumin into your blood (a lipid like sunflower oil ideally as that will metabolize in your body with no ill effects). Inecting your 250mg/ml suspension will result in the curcumin sitting like a lump in the muscle, most likely producing (at best) a sterile abcess and at worst an infection (especially if you aren't filtering, since there will be bacteria present).

You're at a high level of supplementation here big guy, one that can get you fucked up if you do the wrong thing. Be careful.


----------



## 1bigdog

Dude no offense but you just kinda show your inexperience with curc. You have to heat the curc to increase the solvents capabilities which will turn the curcumin blood red color. And yes obviously the solution will only be as thick as the solvent since I am using water with it and nothing else that is thick. But dude just shows you obviously never worked with tween 80. That shit is thick as fuck to begin with lol so ya no duh it's gonna be thicker if you add powder to it also haha

And bro I have injected all my formulas that have met my standard and not had one problem. The first one I made back last year was a solution that to this day has not crashed or fallen out of suspension as you'd like to say. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

[QUOTE

Please show me the studies where they have SOLUTION of curcumin in 200mg/ml :headbang:

.[/QUOTE]

Production, solubility and antioxidant activity of curcumin nanosuspension


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> The "solution" you have is not filtering because it is not a solution, you have created a suspension. Injecting a suspension from extracted material is extremely dangerous as it can result in a systemic shock in your body as a result of an immune reaction to foreign body. Be careful man!
> 
> Please show me the studies where they have SOLUTION of curcumin in 200mg/ml :headbang:
> 
> I've used curcumin for awhile and none of it has ever looked "blood red" formulated for injection....not sure what you are doing...also not sure what kind of curcumin you have that is blood red. Pure curcumin is white and 95% curcumin is an orange/yellow.
> 
> Once you get the dosage right in the solvent then your solution will filter. You're immediately clogging your filter because you are trying to push a suspension through.


I think you may be thinking of tetrahydrocurcumin, which is white. Curcumin is yellow. It is also yellow in acid solution and red when in basic solution.  It also rapidly decomposes to ferulic acid in alkaline solution. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> also, one more note, if you plan to inject a suspension with curcumin, by what magic are you hoping it transports into the bloodstream? The solvent that you DISSOLVE the curcumin in is the vehicle that transports the curcumin into your blood (a lipid like sunflower oil ideally as that will metabolize in your body with no ill effects). Inecting your 250mg/ml suspension will result in the curcumin sitting like a lump in the muscle, most likely producing (at best) a sterile abcess and at worst an infection (especially if you aren't filtering, since there will be bacteria present).
> 
> You're at a high level of supplementation here big guy, one that can get you fucked up if you do the wrong thing. Be careful.


Suspensions slowly dissolve. Think of water based Winstrol suspension. 

The complaints of "lumps" or "knots" from other curcumin and resveratrol injectables is due to precipitation of these compounds in the tissue.  It dissolves over time. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya I'm excited to filter tomorrow and assuming that goes well, pin a test dose. The solution still looks great today so I'm quite excited. All that powder is in there. There's no other place it could be and does not leave residue when pouring from one container to another such as when I used a few bottle top filters. Will be interesting since I haven't pinned any dmi before and also cause the concentration is so high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Filter a small amount of your DMI/water mix and inject it to gauge any pain.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I was just going to post about doing that lol. Ok so I'm thinking right. I'll try and do that tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya I got time tonight and I want to give it overnight to see how pain is after sleeping and next day. So ya I will get this done tonight in next few hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Pinned full 1ml IM with 1/2" 27g. This is without the curc to judge pain of the dmi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Please show me the studies where they have SOLUTION of curcumin in 200mg/ml :headbang:
> 
> .



Production, solubility and antioxidant activity of curcumin nanosuspension[/QUOTE]

You know the chart shows mg per LITER (mg/L-1). We're looking at mg/ml so adjusting the numbers on the study you cited, the concentration still is nowhere near your 250mg/ml....

I think if you adjust the mg/ml down to around 75-100 you may be able to get away with filtering it without clogging your filters.

Best to you man....I've been on my curcumin at 50mg/ml for the last 3 days, today I woke up very pumped up and jacked looking in the mirror, feel great, even from some really hard manual labor + training every day! :headbang:

Curcumin is a godsend :love1:


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

but thank you for the tip with the polysorbate 80. I may look into cutting the sunflower oil with that to increase solubility! I like to keep it in oil because the oil acts as a lipid carrier and disperses the depot well (since the other "supps" in the syringe are in oil already  )


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Production, solubility and antioxidant activity of curcumin nanosuspension





You know the chart shows mg per LITER (mg/L-1). We're looking at mg/ml so adjusting the numbers on the study you cited, the concentration still is nowhere near your 250mg/ml....



I think if you adjust the mg/ml down to around 75-100 you may be able to get away with filtering it without clogging your filters.



Best to you man....I've been on my curcumin at 50mg/ml for the last 3 days, today I woke up very pumped up and jacked looking in the mirror, feel great, even from some really hard manual labor + training every day! :headbang:



Curcumin is a godsend :love1:[/QUOTE]



Dude you act like I haven't made this curcumin before lol. I have filtered curc solution many times before. You keep assuming I have a suspension. Which you have no proof of you simply say. You also have no proof that LK3's curcumin is only 50mg/ml But you think that because you weren't able to brew a higher concentration. And also dude I wouldn't bother with tween 80 man that shit is too thick if you're going to put it in oil lol! Again, you're inexperienced. You are the one who needs to be careful man.


----------



## 1bigdog

No pain from test pin of the dmi/water/ba 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

To Matsuo's point, you might not want to make a high concentration curcumin because when it hits the aqueous environment of the muscle tissue its probably gonna crash like a ton of bricks.  

Or you can just shoot smaller volumes. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya I'm going to be starting very small at .2 ml and go up slowly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I'm treating it like high mg/ml test for example. Ready for pain due to high concentration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> You know the chart shows mg per LITER (mg/L-1). We're looking at mg/ml so adjusting the numbers on the study you cited, the concentration still is nowhere near your 250mg/ml....
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you adjust the mg/ml down to around 75-100 you may be able to get away with filtering it without clogging your filters.
> 
> 
> 
> Best to you man....I've been on my curcumin at 50mg/ml for the last 3 days, today I woke up very pumped up and jacked looking in the mirror, feel great, even from some really hard manual labor + training every day! :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> Curcumin is a godsend :love1:




still waiting on studies showing 200+mg/MILLILITER hahahahaha :action-smiley-064:

You showed a study that has curcumin dissolving in water/polysorbate 80 at 8mg/ml....................

...................................

Do yourself a favor, next time you brew the 250mg/ml and filter it (if you can even get a few ml to push through the filter), cut open the filter and bathe it in a beaker with xylene until the curcumin is stripped away from the wheel filter. Then dissolve the xylene in a glass dish and weigh how much curcumin you have. I promise you it will be roughly the amount you dumped in, minus 10-20mg/ml.....you won't be able to push it all through the filter since it is a suspension with aggregated clumps of curcumin that will immediately block the filter, the amount in the filter will be less than your total since most of the curcumin will still be in the syringe, so this experiment won't be possible, but regardless it will be a high percent of the 250mg/ml for however many ml you manage to push through 

Seriously, do you think you are the only one in the world that has figured out how to get curcumin at 250mg/ml solution!?  

Now the 50mg/ml sunflower oil is not sounding so bad, huh?


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

One suggestion also man...you keep responding by insulting me (saying I am inexperienced, need to research, etc). This suggests to me you are somewhat hot headed.

Take a moment, read what I wrote, calmly think it through, and don't let your ego block your way of truly understanding what is going on here.

Best to you man, I hope you figure all this out, and don't end up needing a surgery for an abscess.


----------



## 1bigdog

Dude do your own research lol I'm not gonna spoon feed you. I don't have to prove anything to you. I'm nice enough to share this. Just cause you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible man. You continuously show you don't have experience brewing this. You have not done anything revolutionary by putting curc in oil. that's been around for probably a really long time. The fact you're thinking that's awesome shows you haven't done much if any research. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> I'm treating it like high mg/ml test for example. Ready for pain due to high concentration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You don't get it man....its not pain you're in for by injecting clumps of curcumin. You must inject it in a way that is able to be transported into your bloodstream. Otherwise your body will wall it off and create a sterile abscess (at best case scenario).


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> You don't get it man....its not pain you're in for by injecting clumps of curcumin. You must inject it in a way that is able to be transported into your bloodstream. Otherwise your body will wall it off and create a sterile abscess (at best case scenario).





Ok so then how do you explain I have injected my curc formulations over the past 8 months and not one problem.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> Dude do your own research lol I'm not gonna spoon feed you. I don't have to prove anything to you. I'm nice enough to share this. Just cause you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible man. You continuously show you don't have experience brewing this. You have not done anything revolutionary by putting curc in oil. that's been around for probably a really long time. The fact you're thinking that's awesome shows you haven't done much if any research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came here to help you man. Anybody with a little bit of chemistry and medical training can see that you are going to end up ill from your strategy. Best of luck to you though....I can't help everybody.

Enjoy your "research"


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> I came here to help you man. Anybody with a little bit of chemistry and medical training can see that you are going to end up ill from your strategy. Best of luck to you though....I can't help everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your "research"





You're blind to the facts that I have already gotten amazing results using my formulas. So it's obviously getting to the bloodstream lol and I've never gotten a sterile abscess in over 8 months and for a while I was doing everyday injections of 3 ml's in one pin. 

So explain that one brotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

1bigdog said:


> Dude do your own research lol I'm not gonna spoon feed you. I don't have to prove anything to you. I'm nice enough to share this. Just cause you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible man. You continuously show you don't have experience brewing this. You have not done anything revolutionary by putting curc in oil. that's been around for probably a really long time. The fact you're thinking that's awesome shows you haven't done much if any research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So thats a negative on providing a study showing the revolutionary break through you are talking about. Nobody anywhere in the world other than you has established a solution of curcumin at 250mg/ml? A medical achievement that you alone produced in your kitchen?

But you can't filter it .....so its not a solution bro


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

instead of insulting me saying I am "inexperienced" explain why you can't filter your 250mg/ml curcumin? What is a valid reason for that then in your vast experience?


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

or do you not want to "spoon feed" me that answer?


----------



## 1bigdog

See dude that's been your attitude the whole time. Haterz gone hate. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

so no answer then? No possible explanation why your 250mg/ml isn't filtering?

There's a REAL easy explanation man....it involves admitting you created a suspension


----------



## 1bigdog

1bigdog said:


> You're blind to the facts that I have already gotten amazing results using my formulas. So it's obviously getting to the bloodstream lol and I've never gotten a sterile abscess in over 8 months and for a while I was doing everyday injections of 3 ml's in one pin.
> 
> So explain that one brotha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Still blind bro? You never addressed this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

I thought we were on the topic of filtering curcumin formulations. I do not know you, what you are on (if I had to guess from your harsh attitude I would say definitely some androgens). I do believe you if you say you received benefit from your curcumin though. Its potent stuff....even 200mg/week IM produces anabolic effects.

But lets stay on topic of filtering the 250mg/ml. Why can't you filter it?


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> I thought we were on the topic of filtering curcumin formulations. I do not know you, what you are on (if I had to guess from your harsh attitude I would say definitely some androgens). I do believe you if you say you received benefit from your curcumin though. Its potent stuff....even 200mg/week IM produces anabolic effects.
> 
> But lets stay on topic of filtering the 250mg/ml. Why can't you filter it?





lol I am not even on anything right now man. Wrong again. 
I am getting in today higher flow rate filters so I will know better tonight. If it filters you're gonna look like a dumbass haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

good luck "bigdog" I'm signing off this thread, just finished my preworkout meal and have grown tired of your insults.

stay safe!


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> good luck "bigdog" I'm signing off this thread, just finished my preworkout meal and have grown tired of your insults.
> 
> stay safe!





Tired of your attitude so thank you very much for signing off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> You don't get it man....its not pain you're in for by injecting clumps of curcumin. You must inject it in a way that is able to be transported into your bloodstream. Otherwise your body will wall it off and create a sterile abscess (at best case scenario).


This MAY happen, but to no greater extent than it would occur with say test suspension.  It will slowly dissolve over time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Just filtered. And pinned .2ml. If no pain tomorrow I will pin .4 or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

1bigdog said:


> Just filtered. And pinned .2ml. If no pain tomorrow I will pin .4 or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of filter did you get?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Nylon with glass prefilter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

So no pain from yesterday's .2 ml. Was some pain starting so I went and did some light pump sets yesterday and the pain was gone. No pain now. Going to do 0.6 ml today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Pinned .6 ml before cardio. Endurance is already up a lot haha totally noticeable. Was doing more rpms on the bike than the past 3 weeks, sweating more, and all this while only needing to breathe through my nose. I'm always a mouth breather though because I have a deviated septum from getting hit with a baseball in the face. Like I pretty much never breathe through my nose normally so during cardio that's pretty remarkable. This is off .6 ml which is 150mg. 
I would say the concentration is for sure. I feel slightly better endurance than when I was taking 1ml of my old formula which was 100mg/ml. So makes sense that I feel better off 150mg  but at an awesome only .6ml volume pin. 
I also notice a slight mood elevation so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

So what was the final DMI formulation?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> So what was the final DMI formulation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





.6 dmi  
.0133 ba
Oil= water
250mg/ml curc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Oil = water?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

When you put it in the basskiller online calculator it will say oil and that is your amount of water to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> Oil = water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Or you can just calculate it yourself and use the numbers I posted and then the rest of the formula would be your water. That's what it literally is. I was just saying use water in place of the bass killer online calc where it says oil. 
That make sense?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Ahhh...so did you use water or oil?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Water all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Shit...just reread it. Water. Got it. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Any plans on resveratrol with DMI?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> Any plans on resveratrol with DMI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Ya I'm going to try that out next. I want to give the curc a week or two alone to tell the difference. Like example I want to get up to 1ml of curc per pin alone to judge any pain in different areas I use for pin site. Then once I'm pleased with that I will do resveratrol. Honestly I would be more excited to hop on resveratrol sooner but the results I've already gotten with just my endurance are enough to make me stoked for right now and not need to add anything else into the mix yet. 
But I do look forward to adding it in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

You said you got your DMI from herbalhut? Do you have a link? I am not finding anything on their site.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Who knows actually. I wouldn't order from them again. I didn't get my order even shipped until 2 days after I reported them as fraud. They told me a 5-6 day delay which ended up being over a month and with no email contact. I would find another place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I do trust it is dmi though as it has all the characteristics you'd read about online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

And also for when you go to filter, you may want a couple filters maybe not. I used two for 150ml's. no signs of powder being left over in bottom of filter and evidence against that actually. So I set the filter on its side after I used the first one, and after about 25 mins all the stuff in the bottom of the filter collected now on the side of the filter and it was all in solution. So I'm way way stoked. Only drag is it filters very very slow. but being 250mg/ml, it's totally worth it. Stuff looks beautiful. I'll post a pic after this last bit is done filtering. I filtered the last half today. 
Let me know if you have any questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

And I also have had that happen on failed test batches in the past where I would go filter and it would have like all the curc in the filter and it was super obvious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Here's the filtered awesome curcumin as promised. Really excited for others to try it out and see how amazing it is and much improved so far.


----------



## 1bigdog

No pain day after .6 ml pin. Gonna go for the whole ml today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Pinned 1ml today in a normal pin spot that I use in my normal rotation. The previous two were in a spot I actually would normally get pain from anything in that spot but nothing crazy. So that is interesting because the full 1ml today is showing zero signs of any pain going to happen. My middle delt is where I pinned today and it actually feels pumped lol like as if just my middle delt is pumped a tiny bit. 
But I am amazed at literally zero discomfort right now. Flexing 100% is no pain at all much improved from previous formulas. And it's insane that the dose is so high with no pain!! 
And also no swelling at all, and I only used a 5/8 inch pin 25g. So deep IM I don't believe is needed which is fantastic. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I also tested a small amount in the fridge overnight to see if it would crash. It did. But heated it up like some crashed gear, and boom back to beautiful formula. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> The "solution" you have is not filtering because it is not a solution, you have created a suspension. Injecting a suspension from extracted material is extremely dangerous as it can result in a systemic shock in your body as a result of an immune reaction to foreign body. Be careful man!
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the studies where they have SOLUTION of curcumin in 200mg/ml :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used curcumin for awhile and none of it has ever looked "blood red" formulated for injection....not sure what you are doing...also not sure what kind of curcumin you have that is blood red. Pure curcumin is white and 95% curcumin is an orange/yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get the dosage right in the solvent then your solution will filter. You're immediately clogging your filter because you are trying to push a suspension through.




So matsuomunefusa..... like I thought you look stupid. You thought the best result I would get would be a sterile abscess. Couldn't be more wrong dude lol but no you didn't want to listen to me when I tried to explain to you the experiences I've already had and such. So enjoy your 50mg/ml oil curc if it's even that strength by the looks of the pics you posted. 
had to call you out on your bs cause again, you were wrong about everything which could lead to misinformation to the broskies who I am trying to help and give back to the community. 

Anyways moving forward now.... doing cardio breathing through my nose again and sweating way more than before! Hell ya. Like double yesterday's sweating which what do you know makes about perfect sense since I took almost double what I took yesterday. I encourage the bros to hop on board this is awesome concentration and no pain!? Like dudes it's a win win win also considering its thinner than before. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Gonna try a 100mg curc/100mg resV solution. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> Gonna try a 100mg curc/100mg resV solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





That would be a good idea. I would but I am experimenting with dosage on the curc. The res I pretty much know I like 300 -400. 
Remember too as you probably do from past brewing resv, resv is much easier to get into solution. You should be able to use less dmi with resv. I'm gonna go for a high mg solution so volume of pin is low as possible, provided it's pain free and not using too much dmi. But I would imagine you could go 300mg/ml on the resv for sure. 
I'm excited though to see what a gram of curc/week is like since it's easy to just do 1ml like every other day. Heck these formulas will allow people to push the limits previously not  able due to injection volume and pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I pinned another ml today. No pain no swelling, and I didnt do any pump work to get any blood in where I pinned. And no pain from yesterday's pin.


----------



## mrwednesday

I'll try to make some curc/res myself using your protocol from page1.

will report back with pictures in couple of weeks


----------



## 1bigdog

mrwednesday said:


> I'll try to make some curc/res myself using your protocol from page1.
> 
> will report back with pictures in couple of weeks





Forgot to update. Today pinned another ml in my tricep. No pain again no swelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Ya let us know how it goes man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lk3

yikes!
looks liked burned tren!
this is what happens when ppl get banned form ca! lol


----------



## 1bigdog

lk3 said:


> yikes!
> looks liked burned tren!
> this is what happens when ppl get banned form ca! lol





Lol surprised you'd say that with your experience. Stuff I use can handle the temps required and if you look at people who use curcumin to cook, they will get a similar if not identical color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akamai

It does look like heavily oxidized tren.  


Ak


----------



## 1bigdog

I can assure you all it is not tren haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue

Just as a thought, being that the objective of this thread is to make good folks like yourselves aware of whats out there...
Why not start with Tumeric Oil extract, reduce it in grape seed oil at the desired ratio, BA, filter and use it with out subjecting the formula to excessive heat and chemical. The Bioavailability of the ingredients extracted by CO2 far exceeds those found in powder form after heating.
And, even though Resveratrol is found primarily in the grape skin, it is intact found in ALL the plant in in high bioavailability in the seed oil.


----------



## Rogue

Meant to say "It is in FACT found in all parts of the grape plant, in a very bioavailable form in the grape seed extract". The color of the solution, if it is of concern to any, can be manipulated by the ph of the solution.


----------



## 1bigdog

Update: energy is quite high. Very noticeable. I'm now using 1ml EOD as I feel to continue 1ml per day is way overkill. At least for my first week starting back up lol. Just so you guys know who don't already know, the curc and even the resveratrol when first started can give flu like symptoms but they quickly go away. Now I was using based on what I felt would be the max people would take this first week just to evaluate pain, effects, etc of the formula. Now that I have no problem with pain in normal pin sites I use, and minimal pain where I normally I expect some. But again, this formula actually agrees with that spot more than anything including oil, that I have put there. 
The formula can crash in between uses, but if you heat it and swirl a few times, it goes right back to its solution color and dissolved. Effects and pain/swelling are not any different after using same amount , 1ml where I always have a good pin. So interesting and important update. If you make it, and it crashes, don't worry heat it up and swirl until back to solution and it looks like the picture I posted. If it looks like that you're golden as I tested it with zero difference like I said. I'm pretty sure it's due to the solution being cold sensitive. Because otherwise why is there no pain like a mf'er in my muscle??? I believe because the body keeps it heated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Another interesting thing that I did not notice with the previous formulas of curc, is the skin on my face looks the best it has in so long. Like it just looks super healthy almost with glow. So weird lol but its for sure because its one of those things when I walk by the mirror Im going ok ya there is something going on because I don't normally have that appearance. Interesting guys.


----------



## 1bigdog

Absolutely zero pain day after using formula that had crashed and I heated up back to solution. This is very important that it is obviously not crashing in the muscle and also, results speak for themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Energy is very similar to caffeine, but without the heart rate increase. Also getting the classic need for way less sleep. And I feel like I got much more restorative sleep. That could be simply the increase in energy accounting for the feeling of more restorative sleep. Either way it's kick ass! 
You guys gotta try this! Results do the talking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Stuff is legit guys. Can deep tissue massage the crap out of pin sites with my knuckles and feels no different than normal. No swelling no pain even after re-dissolving the curc into solution. And results are fantastic. Still rocking the lower heart beat and cardio through my nose if I choose. Endurance still great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

Made a 50/50 curcumin and resV solution at 200mg/ml (100mg each compound).  Took a little heating to get it into solution.  Pinned 0.2 mL to test it. Slight sting and then nothing. Will see how it feels tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

i can't get it into a solution. I've tried the guide from page 1 with peg400

i've sent you a message 1bigdog

@micro2000, if you have a step by step guide for dummies I would gladly take it


----------



## 1bigdog

Give the whole thread a read brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

It's best to heat the PEG400 before adding curcumin or resV.  I wouldn't do more than 100mg/ml.  After its dissolved, then add water, in increments, while keeping it heated.  

DMI is a better solvent, but PEG400 works.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

No pain or swelling from the 0.2mL injection yesterday. With the PEG400 solution there would be some irritation.  My suspicion is that all of the irritation we have been seeing from previous products has been from the carrier and not the curcumin or resV. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

micro2000 said:


> No pain or swelling from the 0.2mL injection yesterday. With the PEG400 solution there would be some irritation.  My suspicion is that all of the irritation we have been seeing from previous products has been from the carrier and not the curcumin or resV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Ya I agree. My pain free high concentration curcumin would agree with that statement too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Curc still rockin dudes! Update today is that I have in approx 7-9 days repeated 2 pin sites so far and no problems. So 1 week to 9 days is enough down time in between pins per pin site. The energy really is nuts. I feel so much more natural energy throughout the day it's impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

Just took my EOD mL for my 1gram/week schedule. Stuff is still amazing. Still noticing the lowered heart rate and everything else like endurance, veins, noticing slightly improved look to the muscles still. Like a bit more separation than I'm used to. Still no pain or swelling. Stuff is rockin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

I spoke too soon. I had a delayed irritation at the injection sites about 2 days later.  Nothing as hard or painful as other solutions I have used, but still there.  I did use an insulin syringe into the upper thighs so its likely that it didn't go into the muscle and instead made a depot in subcutaneous fat.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

That's interesting to consider. Hard to pinpoint exact reason since I have just curc and a different concentration. But my first guess would be like yours that you didn't get into the muscle or something I don't know. How long is your pin? I've gone into same spot upper outer thigh and zero problems. 
On a side note I just pinned my resv in a spot never pinned before. Just did .2ml to start as I made a super high mg batch and want to test pain. It's very thick but it's so potent that it might actually be feasible to use since you don't have to load much. Only thing is it might not be good for those who like to use slin pins so they can't draw with a separate larger needle.  We will see how the concentration holds up and how pain is tomorrow. So far no swelling which is a great sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrider

Super interested in this, haven't had much success with the other curc recipes out there.


----------



## micro2000

So, my experience has not been as successful as bigdog.  While not as bad as other preparations, the DMI still causes swelling. Not as hard or large, but still there.

My prep is a 50/50 curcumin/resV, so it might explain the difference but just speculation.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

I've easily made a resv solution and just pinned it. Let's see what it does.

I've put the curc on hold for now. I'll try it in a month or so. The stuff stains everything and then some more. thanks so far for the recipes


----------



## mrwednesday

the resv is giving me some serious pip even 2 days after my injection. im not sure if it's swolen

i injected two days in a row left/right quad 1ml 100mg with a slin pin.

the res should be done correctly though. it didnt crash and is crystal clear. do i need to go deeper or is the pip part of it?


----------



## 1bigdog

Not sure why others are getting pip. I get none from the curc. I would first start off with a small amount and work up from there in pin volume. 
What did you use to pin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I say start slow also because with the high concentration it's easy to get the classic flu symptoms when starting up the first week. I got the usual signs I get when running curc, but more pronounced obviously due to a much higher dose. But it goes away after approx 1 week. So after a week feel free to push the dose but I recommend staying small the first few pins. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

i did 1ml which is 100mg res per day with an 29g insulin  needle


----------



## 1bigdog

mrwednesday said:


> i did 1ml which is 100mg res per day with an 29g insulin  needle





How long is the pin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

0,5" or 13mm


----------



## 1bigdog

mrwednesday said:


> 0,5" or 13mm





I am using a 5/8" just for the record


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

I am guessing your guys' pain is from the resveratrol. I'm getting a tiny lump when I added my resv to my curc. But it's not really fair to call it a lump because it's not bad. There's not really much of any pain associated with it and the small "elevation at pin sight" goes away after two days so far. And I'm continuing with it and so far each pin has gotten better with the resv. But my resv is 400mg so I'm surprised there is not more pain. I did a pin of the resv by itself and had no swelling or knots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

1bigdog said:


> I am guessing your guys' pain is from the resveratrol. I'm getting a tiny lump when I added my resv to my curc. But it's not really fair to call it a lump because it's not bad. There's not really much of any pain associated with it and the small "elevation at pin sight" goes away after two days so far. And I'm continuing with it and so far each pin has gotten better with the resv. But my resv is 400mg so I'm surprised there is not more pain. I did a pin of the resv by itself and had no swelling or knots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



for now i attribute the pain to the peg400. I just did a 40% peg 60% water 125mg/l resv and way less pain. I will update in 24 hours. takes a while for the lump to build up. but the initial pip was less


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Just going to leave this here, because I hate to see somebody harming themselves. You were honestly an outright pompous jerk to me a couple weeks ago but I legit cannot NOT post this for your own health and the health of people mimicking you.



> In  another  study  (Wang  et  al,  1997)  curcumin  was  in
> cubated  in  0.1  M  phosphate  buffer,  pH  7.2  at  37°C,
> and about 90 percent was decomposed within 30 mi
> n. Trans-6-(4-hydroxy-3-methoxyphenyl)-2,4-dioxo-5-
> hexenal  was  predicted  as  major  degr
> adation  product  and  vanillin,  feru
> lic  acid,  feruloyl  methane  were
> identified as minor degradation products.
> The authors of another study observed that compound 3
> was less susceptible to degradation at pH 10.2 than
> compound 1 or compound 2 (Price and Buescher 1997).
> In native form curcumin is not suitable as a col
> ouring agent in aqueous solutions of pH > 7.
> The principal colouring components of curcumin are not
> particularly stable to light, especially in solutions.
> After  the  photo-irradiation  of  compound  1,  a  cyc
> lisation  product  was  detected,  as  well  as  decomposition
> products, such as vanillic acid, vanillin, and ferulic ac
> id (Sasaki et al, 1998). Commercial formulations of
> curcumin are available that are designed to minimize the inherent light instability.





> The  principal  colouring  components  of  curcumin  are  relatively  stable  at  acidic  pH,  but  they  rapidly
> decompose at pHs above neutral. In a study of alka
> line degradation of compound 1  (Tonnesen and Karlsen,
> 1985a), products of decomposition at
> pH 7-10 were determined by HPLC
> . The initial degradation products
> are formed after 5 minutes and the chromatographic pa
> ttern obtained after 28 h at pH 8.5 is representative
> for  alkaline  degradation.  Ferulic  acid  and  feruloylme
> thane  are  formed  initially.  Feruloylmethane  rapidly
> forms  coloured  (mostly  yellow  to  brownish-yellow)
> condensation  products.  Degr
> adation  products  formed
> by hydrolysis of feruolylmethane are vanillin and
> acetone and their amount increase with incubation time.



The red color of your curcumin is due to protonation in an alkaline environment. Curcumin is soluble in alkaline solvents but rapidly degrades (breaks down) within minutes. What you are injecting is no longer curcumin. All of the health benefits and anabolic benefits of curcumin are lost literally minutes after you have introduced it to alkalinity. Yes you could push it through a syringe filter, but because it is NO LONGER CURCUMIN. You are pushing the molecular bits that once composed the curcumin through the filter.

If you introduce the curcumin to an acidic environment, you will need to REDUCE THE CONCENTRATION in order to allow the curcumin to push through the filter.

Got it?

Got it everybody following "BigDog"? 

OK, class dismissed


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

by the way, this directly contradicts the support "micro2000" gave you earlier in the thread where he stated the EXACT OPPOSITE (acidity/alkalinity issue). Great stuff you guys compiled here in this thread


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Just going to leave this here, because I hate to see somebody harming themselves. You were honestly an outright pompous jerk to me a couple weeks ago but I legit cannot NOT post this for your own health and the health of people mimicking you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red color of your curcumin is due to protonation in an alkaline environment. Curcumin is soluble in alkaline solvents but rapidly degrades (breaks down) within minutes. What you are injecting is no longer curcumin. All of the health benefits and anabolic benefits of curcumin are lost literally minutes after you have introduced it to alkalinity. Yes you could push it through a syringe filter, but because it is NO LONGER CURCUMIN. You are pushing the molecular bits that once composed the curcumin through the filter.
> 
> If you introduce the curcumin to an acidic environment, you will need to REDUCE THE CONCENTRATION in order to allow the curcumin to push through the filter.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Got it everybody following "BigDog"?
> 
> OK, class dismissed





Hahaha dude you bring up old points we already dismissed. Why does my curcumin turn orange when it falls out of solution? 
You don't know what you're talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

If you'd like to see the full article along with the diagram outlining the decomposition of curcumin into the vanillin,  Ferulic acid and feruloylme
thane, and acetone: PM me at ProM as I do not check this website often.


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Or since you seem to be a complete and utter moron, keep injecting acetone


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Or since you seem to be a complete and utter moron, keep injecting acetone





You my friend are the idiot. lol I will keep on enjoying my results that according to you shouldn't be possible. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Hopefully nobody follows you down the road of injecting acetone and vanillin at least. You can't change the mind of a fool but you can change the mind of a discerning reader.

Discerning readers: CURCUMIN OIL IS NOT RED. IF YOU FORMULATE RED CURCUMIN OIL YOU DO NOT HAVE CURCUMIN ANY LONGER. YOU ARE INJECTING DEGRADED CURCUMIN MOLECULES.

Don't be like BigDog and do this....its bad for your health to inject acetone


----------



## 1bigdog

You also contradict yourself first stating it's because it's in an alkaline environment and then you say it's in an acidic environment. Next time make sure you are straight on your points before bothering to post senseless information without any real experience to back it up. 
Again, your explanations would make
My results impossible to attain...so why am I getting results than you moron!!!!!!???? Tried explaining this to you but still hasn't gotten through your head because you don't want it to be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Hopefully nobody follows you down the road of injecting acetone and vanillin at least. You can't change the mind of a fool but you can change the mind of a discerning reader.
> 
> Discerning readers: CURCUMIN OIL IS NOT RED. IF YOU FORMULATE RED CURCUMIN OIL YOU DO NOT HAVE CURCUMIN ANY LONGER. YOU ARE INJECTING DEGRADED CURCUMIN MOLECULES.
> 
> Don't be like BigDog and do this....its bad for your health to inject acetone





Again my point earlier. Why is my curcumin crashing to an ORANGE color that it originally was!!!!!!!?????? Boom you're finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

I absolutely promise you I did not contradict myself anywhere in this thread, although you have said every single time I have tried to communicate with you that I have.


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

It is so sad how blind you are. Bleh, tried to come on and help you and your ego is in the way. You are literally beyond help.

I hope nobody follows you.

Let me guess, your resveratrol solution changed color from grey/off white within a minute or two of being in solution?


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

what is it a brown color after a minute or two? And did you notice that it heated up in solution too? The thermal shift is the degradation products forming


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

I said: 





> If you introduce the curcumin to an acidic environment, you will need to REDUCE THE CONCENTRATION in order to allow the curcumin to push through the filter.



IF you do...currently you are introducing it to an ALKALINE environment (hence the red coloring of the solution due to protonation of the curcumin and degradation).


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Its complicated man....there's no way around it. The stuff you are doing is too complicated for you to be honest. You would have researched why your curcumin oil is turning red and you would have discovered it is because you are producing toxic degradation products and you would have halted injecting it.

But you proceeded. It is over your head man :/


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

There's a reason why the curcumin oil being sold by LK3 (who has researched it for decade+) is YELLOW and 100mg/ml


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

He has a business and is not going to help you figure this out....there's a reason he came into your thread and posted "YIKES!"

You have a massive problem with your ego....you continue to insult anybody that comes on to your thread to help. Its not an easy thing what you are researching. There are labs out there right now researching the exact same thing you are....do you think they are missing what you found? They have covered the ground you covered and rejected the possibility of an aqueous formulation in an alkaline environment due to TOXIC DEGRADATION PRODUCTS.

Wake up man you're in over your head here and you're daily injecting toxins


----------



## 1bigdog

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> He has a business and is not going to help you figure this out....there's a reason he came into your thread and posted "YIKES!"
> 
> You have a massive problem with your ego....you continue to insult anybody that comes on to your thread to help. Its not an easy thing what you are researching. There are labs out there right now researching the exact same thing you are....do you think they are missing what you found? They have covered the ground you covered and rejected the possibility of an aqueous formulation in an alkaline environment due to TOXIC DEGRADATION PRODUCTS.
> 
> Wake up man you're in over your head here and you're daily injecting toxins





You realize you first told me my curcumin was all ending up stuck in the filter and that was the reason it was hard to filter. Yet that didn't happen obviously. So now you're on to a new theory of degradation. And I handled that. 
Now
You're also backing LK3 when you originally bashed him and said his curc was no where near the concentration he claimed. 
You see how you keep going back and forth dude? So which is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

nighty night dude, enjoy injecting your pre-bed shot of acetone


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> by the way, this directly contradicts the support "micro2000" gave you earlier in the thread where he stated the EXACT OPPOSITE (acidity/alkalinity issue). Great stuff you guys compiled here in this thread


What contradiction? I stated that curcumin decomposes rapidly under alkaline pH to ferulic acid and that a red color is likely indicative of alkalinity.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Its complicated man....there's no way around it. The stuff you are doing is too complicated for you to be honest. You would have researched why your curcumin oil is turning red and you would have discovered it is because you are producing toxic degradation products and you would have halted injecting it.
> 
> But you proceeded. It is over your head man :/


I agree with the issue regarding decomposition, but what evidence do you have that the byproducts are toxic? Ferulic acid is not toxic and unless ketosis is toxic, then neither is the small amount of possible acetone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

maybe 'LK3' can chime in and explain his 'yikes' which can mean anything and give an honest opinion about the brewing going on here and how good/bad it is...

as for 1bigdog, if he gets the results from curc (muscle hardness, separation etc) and resv (fat loss) and isn't lying, how far can his formula be off?


----------



## mrwednesday

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> here are the two filtered, baked vials



what type of recipe did you use for your 50mg/ml curc, if you don't mind asking


----------



## mrwednesday

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> what is it a brown color after a minute or two? And did you notice that it heated up in solution too? The thermal shift is the degradation products forming



so this made me think since my res solutions are/were brown or almost black

I've made a new batch today with no heat, just stirring and it's golden. It's the one on the left.

every one of them was made as 100mg/ml. the middle one and the right one are slightly stronger due to evaporation loss because i added heat all the time. i'm guesstimating they may be up to 125mg/ml strong. but not stronger.

there is no floating powder/residue in any of the vials







the golden one is the thinnest fluid and it declines the darker it gets. I attribute this to the water loss while adding it 'drop by drop'

without the heat the the solution breaks even easier. took me 40 minutes to add 5 ml of water


----------



## mrwednesday

the brownish color comes when u add the resv powder to the heated peg400 and happens pretty much after a minute or two as 'MatsuoMunefusa' has mentioned

the difference between the middle/brown one and right/black one is the water loss afterwards


----------



## micro2000

mrwednesday said:


> the brownish color comes when u add the resv powder to the heated peg400 and happens pretty much after a minute or two as 'MatsuoMunefusa' has mentioned
> 
> the difference between the middle/brown one and right/black one is the water loss afterwards


Can you explain what you mean by "water loss"?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

micro2000 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "water loss"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



yes it's from the heat. evaporation

adding the water drop by drop is dragging the whole process and if you have the heat on like it's described on page1 the water will partly evaporate, leaving you with less milliliter than you previously added.



> I don't know exactly what degrees, but it does need to steam a little to know you're at the high enough temp.





> Now add the peg400, and increase stirring speed, to the beaker and heat until light vapor rises from beaker, then keep at that heat



and so on...


----------



## micro2000

Got it. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwednesday

Resveratrol seems to be an utter bitch side effect wise. I'm reading old threads on another board and these antioxidants and especially Resveratrol seem to be really harsh.

i can only speak for the Resveratrol and this thing is brutal. it hurts, it swells, it reddens and more. everything tells me to stop but then I read up these old posts and that's basically what you are in for, at least in the first couple of months or sth.

just food for thought


----------



## 1bigdog

So I did first pin in the glutes yesterday. No pain this time even with higher dose of my resv. Only difference is I used a 1" pin instead of 5/8". Could mean the resv needs to be deeper. I'm going to push the dose a little higher tomorrow and hit other glute with 1" and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micro2000

mrwednesday said:


> Resveratrol seems to be an utter bitch side effect wise. I'm reading old threads on another board and these antioxidants and especially Resveratrol seem to be really harsh.
> 
> i can only speak for the Resveratrol and this thing is brutal. it hurts, it swells, it reddens and more. everything tells me to stop but then I read up these old posts and that's basically what you are in for, at least in the first couple of months or sth.
> 
> just food for thought


My suspicion is that the inflammatory response is individual.  Some claim no pain or swelling, while others like ourselves experience swelling and pain.  

ResV in PEG400 definitely swells more than DMI in my experience, but I've not found any formulation that didn't, even Animals/LKs.  May try an oil/DMSO mix.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

even with no heat, resveratrol will color shift (degrade) in vial after 1-3 days. Again, this is a PH issue, not an issue you can control with applying/removing heat. :/

There are many medical studies covering the ground you guys are trying to re-invent with your process. The only difference is you are doing human assays of your products, whereas they were studying the molecular decomposition products without human (or animal) assay since the risk was too great with too many unknowns.

The best bet for resveratrol has nothing to do with PEG or heat or whatever you guys are on about....the best course is in the studies....you just have to dig deep in pubmed for the answer.

I do not and will not ever sell these products as I am located in the USA and FDA regulations on injectables is very very strict.


----------



## mrwednesday

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> even with no heat, resveratrol will color shift (degrade) in vial after 1-3 days. Again, this is a PH issue, not an issue you can control with applying/removing heat. :/



i appreciate your input.

my resveratrol changes in the first minute or when it goes from suspension into solution with heat or without heat. you saw the picture i posted on page 10. it's an offwhite, yellowish or golden color. there is no change in color afterwards not in 1 day 3 days or 10 days. it stays the same after being stirred into a solution.

But I believe you when you say it degrades. Is this degradation visible through a color change or anything else though, i wonder?

and by your logic, making a resveratrol solution fresh every time before you inject should circumvent the degradation process, should it not?


also does anyone else sleep like a baby with vivid dreams? I do and I'm pretty sure it's no placebo. It's very prominent.


----------



## mrwednesday

I believe you that it degrades in a couple of days. 

i made a fresh batch and injected directly afterwards yesterday 100mg. Today I have fever, flu like feeling, headache and my injected body part hurts so badly I can't use it. It's my leg and i can barely walk, the pip is crazy. The injection spot isn't red or hot to the touch. It seems fine. I had red spots and warm to the touch spots before.

I did use my last batch up to 10 days and the last injections were in comparison with today a walk in the park. And If I look back it started to be less painful with every day. So the degradation is real.

Now in old threads about resveratrol they describe exactly what I'm experiencing and 'Lk3' the forerunner of this stuff says/said your body needs to get used to it. I'm not sure about that....maybe his solution also lost potency after a while and one confused getting used to the substance to the substance losing its potency. who knows

I'll keep going for a couple of injections but I'm eager to quit. Not being able to walk and this excruciating pain renders me useless and isn't worth the trouble. And if it's not the peg400 nor the water but the resveratrol itself I don't see how you can use it. Unless someone can take away the pain.

if something doesn't make sense I'm feeling quite dizzy due to the fever


----------



## mrwednesday

one more thing @MatsuoMunefusa.

the solution while looking perfectly fine is very water sensitive. Curcumin is even more water sensitive. If you stirr it and let a drop of water hit the solution it'll break where the drop of water hits the water and afterwards get back into a clear solution. U can see the orange curcumin getting out of solution with every drop and if you add water too fast it's ruined. I would never inject my curcumin for fear of it totally falling out of solution when it comes into contact with water in the muscle.

resveratrol is more stable but still sensitive to water. Do you think it crashes after being injected?


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

mrwednesday said:


> I believe you that it degrades in a couple of days.
> 
> i made a fresh batch and injected directly afterwards yesterday 100mg. Today I have fever, flu like feeling, headache and my injected body part hurts so badly I can't use it. It's my leg and i can barely walk, the pip is crazy. The injection spot isn't red or hot to the touch. It seems fine. I had red spots and warm to the touch spots before.
> 
> I did use my last batch up to 10 days and the last injections were in comparison with today a walk in the park. And If I look back it started to be less painful with every day. So the degradation is real.
> 
> Now in old threads about resveratrol they describe exactly what I'm experiencing and 'Lk3' the forerunner of this stuff says/said your body needs to get used to it. I'm not sure about that....maybe his solution also lost potency after a while and one confused getting used to the substance to the substance losing its potency. who knows
> 
> I'll keep going for a couple of injections but I'm eager to quit. Not being able to walk and this excruciating pain renders me useless and isn't worth the trouble. And if it's not the peg400 nor the water but the resveratrol itself I don't see how you can use it. Unless someone can take away the pain.
> 
> if something doesn't make sense I'm feeling quite dizzy due to the fever


transdermal 

res is not really suited for intramuscular injection imo


----------



## Akamai

RES is tricky each shot be and cause a completely different reaction. 

Ak


----------



## micro2000

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> transdermal
> 
> res is not really suited for intramuscular injection imo


Outside of sophisticated formulations, this is probably true.  ResV and curcumin are just too hydrophobic and want to precipitate in the tissues. Chronic injections risk granulomas. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

agreed, raws are so cheap of res you can afford to waste some through lower absorption of transdermal.

You can partially circumvent this with curc by lowering mg/ml which will greatly reduce lumps/pain at injection spot. 50mg/ml is nice and smooth.

I'm thinking lately a combination of IM/TD for curc and TD for res is ideal.


----------



## speeder

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> agreed, raws are so cheap of res you can afford to waste some through lower absorption of transdermal.
> 
> You can partially circumvent this with curc by lowering mg/ml which will greatly reduce lumps/pain at injection spot. 50mg/ml is nice and smooth.
> 
> I'm thinking lately a combination of IM/TD for curc and TD for res is ideal.



to make a transdermal resveratrol product, would you use dmso as the base?


----------



## mrwednesday

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> agreed, raws are so cheap of res you can afford to waste some through lower absorption of transdermal.
> 
> You can partially circumvent this with curc by lowering mg/ml which will greatly reduce lumps/pain at injection spot. 50mg/ml is nice and smooth.
> 
> I'm thinking lately a combination of IM/TD for curc and TD for res is ideal.



lowering the res concentration to 50 mg/ml instead of 100 mg/ml and the pip is almost nonexistant


----------



## showmethecurc

******


----------



## mrwednesday

the resveratrol/peg400 solution works, certainly. It's actually very strong.
the red curcumin/peg400 does nothing. I've used up to 150mg a day for rougly 2 weeks now and haven't seen a change in muscle tone.


I'll try transdermal curcumin in DMSO in a couple of days. But I can't use it if I smell like garlic.

I've asked this before... do you mind sharing your 50mg/ml curcumin recipe? Is it just safflower oil?



MatsuoMunefusa said:


> here are the two filtered, baked vials



I've tried just sesame oil and it wouldn't go into solution.
I've also tried a ba/bb/oil mix which results in a solution when you apply enough heat. But crashes once the heat drops.


----------



## mrwednesday

speeder said:


> to make a transdermal resveratrol product, would you use dmso as the base?



i use 50%dmso/50% isopropanol99%


more importantly: how do you deal with curcumin stains?


----------



## Smack

mrwednesday said:


> i use 50%dmso/50% isopropanol99%
> 
> 
> more importantly: how do you deal with curcumin stains?



Do you mind detailing making the TD Res?


----------



## Jeetsun

Akamai said:


> RES is tricky each shot be and cause a completely different reaction.
> 
> Ak



Got that right. Some shots are fine others knot up really bad and the same goes for the feeling.


----------



## DJ_UFO

Can you guys post an updated "guide" for rookies?


----------



## notsane

anyone still using inject curcumin or resv consistently?


----------



## Akamai

All the time,  Vrs is back in the sponsor section. 

Ak


----------



## Dazzdazz

Hi Guys just wondering if anyone is still making / using Resveratrol in water and injecting SC? 

Is there any improvement into the current formulation stated here? whats the max amount of water to PEG 400 that can be used for 200mg / ml?


----------



## somedeafguy

long term IV glutathione is known to cause renal failure.


----------

